

Hitler finds out Google Reader will be shut down - vinnybhaskar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKTntSh4uSQ&feature=youtu.be

======
samstave
I LOVE both this movie and all the "hitler finds out" vids. It's hitler's
great gift to the world, really.

~~~
vinnybhaskar
I have not seen the movie yet. Seems like a good watch. In this video I like
part at 2:56 where a lady comforts the other saying "There, there. That's not
true. Google+ has fans and it's quite nice." in reaction to Hilter's comment —
"If Google+ was shut down today no one would care."

~~~
samstave
The movie is fantastic, though it is in no way funny. Highly recommended.

